
Google Said to Rethink Wallet Strategy Amid Slow Adoption - Bloomberg - kirpekar
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-21/google-said-to-rethink-wallet-strategy-amid-slow-adoption.html
======
amcnellis
This is true, though I don't have high expectations for Isis. Boku has
advantage here in that they're offering much more of an open ecosystem with
their "Accounts" product, and plus they already have the carrier relationships
with their legacy carrier micropayment service.

That said, it's ridiculous that carriers even have a say in this stuff
anymore. When did carriers get the authority to approve apps?

